# [InstallReserfs4] Installer sa gentoo sous ReserFS v4

## apocryphe

Bonjours,

Visiblement le live cd 2005.1-r1 n'admet pas la derniere version reiserfs V4:

livecd ~ # mkreiserfs /dev/hdc3

Format 3.6 with standard journal

1/ comment je peux l'installer ?

2/ le dernier noyaux 2.6.15-r5 est t il compatible avec le reiserfs v4 ou faut il patcher ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ca craint quand même, on se fout de la gueule de debian qui est toujours un peu long pour sortir des paquets mais sur le cd Debian From Scratch, il propose le reiserfs4.

Sinon va voir dans la section how-to je crois qu'il y un sujet qui en parle.

edit

Je viens de trouver ça un lien sur le gentoo wiki anglophone, en utilisant le LiceCD Lxnay

----------

## apocryphe

faq-amd64:

Puis-je utiliser Reiser4 ?

Reiser4 est très instable et provoquera des pertes de données. Vous pouvez essayer des versions précédentes de ReiserFS, mais cela est fortement déconseillé. 

hum... ya des personne sous amd64 aui tourne avec du reiserfs ?

----------

## MaKKrO

Oui et j'ai jamais rien perdu !!! lol

Version 3.6.18

----------

## Adrien

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> hum... ya des personne sous amd64 aui tourne avec du reiserfs ?

 

Ici aussi, en reiserfs sur amd64, aucun problème. Mais attention, ça pourrait être différent avec du reiser4 en tout cas, j'ai pas pris le risque d'essayer...

----------

## truz

Petite précision car j'ai l'impression qu'il peut y avoir confusion: le nom du système de fichiers est reiserfs pour la version 3.6, mais reiser4 (pas de fs entre reiser et 4) pour la version 4. Il n'y a pas de "reiserfs v4" ou de "reiser 3.6".

Donc fait bien attention apocryphe car les réponses données à ta question  *apocryphe wrote:*   

> ya des personne sous amd64 aui tourne avec du reiserfs ?

 répondent vraiment à la question posée et non je le crains à la question que tu voulais poser   :Wink: 

----------

## apocryphe

ba je parle independament du 3.6 et du 4 en faite....

donc bon la question ne se pose pas

mais merci pour la precision

----------

## apocryphe

bon pour els interesses:

ya un mod gentoo qui a etait fait...

this livecd contains a 2.6.5 kernel patched with cfq, v30b and reiser4.

the goal is to provide a extremely fast livecd with reiser4 compatibility.

and other great tools that the official basic livecd is missing.

the iso is 120mb, and availiable via torrent.

www.damnsite.net/mrnugget/LiveCD-Gentoo-Reiser4.iso.torrent

www.eikke.com/uploads/LiveCD-Gentoo-Reiser4.iso.torrent

http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/LiveCD-Gentoo-Reiser4.iso.torrent

source:

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-23530.html

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai un systeme reiser4 sous amd64 et x86. Aucun probleme.

----------

## apocryphe

Trevoke

et comment ta fait pour l amd64 a l instal ??

----------

## Adrien

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> Trevoke
> 
> et comment ta fait pour l amd64 a l instal ??

 

ben t'as des livecd modifiés qui sont fait pour ça. Jette un coup d'oeil dans le forum et sur gentoo-wiki, ça dégueule d'infos!

De mémoire, tape lxnay dans google aussi.

voilà!   :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Pourquoi lxnay dans google? Lxnay c'est un modo italien ici je crois, a moins que ce ne soit un utilisateur normal, mais de toute facon, c'est plus facile de le trouver ici.  :Smile: 

Et en effet, si je me rappelle bien, j'ai utilise un liveCD lxnay amd64.

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Pourquoi lxnay dans google? Lxnay c'est un modo italien ici je crois, a moins que ce ne soit un utilisateur normal, mais de toute facon, c'est plus facile de le trouver ici. 

 

Ah bon? Je savais pas....   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Aller, pour les paresseux : [LIVEDVD] Gentoo RR4 & RR64 LiveDVD Thread et http://www.lxnaydesign.net.

Enjoy !

EDIT : arf, il ne fait plus de liveCD mais uniquement des LiveDVD ...   :Confused: 

----------

## apocryphe

le livedvd de 2.5giga permet de faire une netinstal classique ?

----------

## Trevoke

A mon avis, y a tout ce que tu veux dessus, sauf peut-etre un film pour faire passer le temps..

----------

## yoyo

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> le livedvd de 2.5giga permet de faire une netinstal classique ?

 Amha, il y a beaucoup de choses inutiles pour une install classique; un simple livecd avec le support du net et de reiser4 est suffisant. Ensuite, une fois chrooté, il suffit d'ajuster tes paramètres de compilation et ta config noyau et ça doit rouler.

Par contre, l'utilisation d'un liveCD avec le support de ton archi peut probablement accélérer les compils etc. À voir si le download d'une iso dvd est justifiée dans ce cas (enfin, avec le dvd lxnay tu auras firefox, mplayer et bien d'autres choses sympas pour passer le temps lors des compils)...

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> A mon avis, y a tout ce que tu veux dessus, sauf peut-etre un film pour faire passer le temps..

 

il reste de la place... tu peut le mettre le film...

----------

## apocryphe

pour le reiser4 il faut patcher le noyau cest sa ?

il est tjs pas dispo sur les dernier 2.6.15-rc5....

----------

## Enlight

Raaaah comment que j't'y mettrais un gros lock sur ce thread si j'étais modo   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Raaaah comment que j't'y mettrais un gros lock sur ce thread si j'étais modo    

 En quel honneur ??

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pareil, j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi Enlight veut locker le thread ???

----------

## spider312

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pareil, j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi Enlight veut locker le thread ???

 Une allergie à un certain FS je dirais  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ha ouai c'est vrai, Enlight ne jure que par le XFS ou JFS   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Raaaah comment que j't'y mettrais un gros lock sur ce thread si j'étais modo   
> 
> 

 

Et moi, je supprimerais cet appel aux trolls   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Raaaah comment que j't'y mettrais un gros lock sur ce thread si j'étais modo    

 

Et moi donc  :Laughing:  !

----------

